# These Nationals Dont care



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

We have been waiting for out license since earliy april.In my county we have a license for everything.We applied for a gc license and lanscaping its the hardest to get but it covers everything but electrical and plumbing.Long story short we gave up 100's of lawn cuts and tons of repair work.This week we got calls on 5 initials and 2 rehabs.I am driving by a property today and see a guy in a brand new dodge ram with a craftsmen ride on with no other equipment no license sticker etc. These nationals don't give a **** about local law.They hire unlicensed guys with no insurance.I don't know how they get away with it.Somewhere there has got to be an inspector questioning who is doing this work and if they pulled permits etc right?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I don't care either.*

I would not wait around for some two bit f'n county to give me a license to cut grass. That's completely ridiculous. A landscaping contractor must be a county commissioner. They would have to fine me and see me in court. A separate license to cut grass, what a joke. 
If you're going to be a puss about it, you might as well sell your mowers now. I cover 15 counties+, and even though I have a GC license and a pile of certifications I'm sure I break local, restrictive, stupid and corrupt laws on a daily basis. Put your big boy pants on and cut the f'n grass.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The nationals don't care because they assume no liability when they send a yard order over.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I wish I could, The county has enforcement officers driving around also cops are instructed to look around,First fine is 1,000 arrested and truck/tools confiscated. I'm not sure I want that for a $30.00 lawn that some girl in Nebraska doesn't like how the clippings were removed


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> I would not wait around for some two bit f'n county to give me a license to cut grass. That's completely ridiculous. A landscaping contractor must be a county commissioner. They would have to fine me and see me in court. A separate license to cut grass, what a joke.
> If you're going to be a puss about it, you might as well sell your mowers now. I cover 15 counties+, and even though I have a GC license and a pile of certifications I'm sure I break local, restrictive, stupid and corrupt laws on a daily basis. Put your big boy pants on and cut the f'n grass.


I'm sure you are in the mid west/south?


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I wish I could, The county has enforcement officers driving around also cops are instructed to look around,First fine is 1,000 arrested and truck/tools confiscated. I'm not sure I want that for a $30.00 lawn that some girl in Nebraska doesn't like how the clippings were removed


fixed it for ya.........:glare:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

If I can't cut grass, nobody can cut grass. 

Until I got my license I would be driving around taking pictures of every rig without a license posted and turn in the pics of the truck, tag and property they cut. 

Once I got my license I would still report them. If I gotta pay to play everyone should have to.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*No, I'm in Central PA*



UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I'm sure you are in the mid west/south?


 Of course if you are in NJ, I get it. A state that doesn't even let you pump your own gas is a bit heavy handed for me.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I am actually in NY but have a NJ License Also...


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I wish I could, The county has enforcement officers driving around also cops are instructed to look around,First fine is 1,000 arrested and truck/tools confiscated. I'm not sure I want that for a $30.00 lawn that some girl in Nebraska doesn't like how the clippings were removed


Does it bother anyone else that they think it's ok to require a license to cut a lawn? I could understand it if it was a "prove you have insurance and we'll give you a license that day" thing, but to actually have to jump through hoops and wait for it. Then we wonder why no one wants to start their own business.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

It should be if any.Show proof of insurance and corporation etc Pay a small fee make sure the guy can accept sales tax etc.Not this bull****!


----------

